

The Essence of Founding a Company Is This - moorage
http://matthewpaulmoore.com/post/55804088958/the-essence-of-founding-a-company-is-this

======
ScottWhigham
That's a very polarizing view of the term "founder" you have going there...
For example, my plumber is an entrepreneur and a very successful one. By the
definition you've provided, he shouldn't have started his own company.

"But Scott - he has a product that sells itself." Not true - he has tons of
competition in a narrow niche. Sure, we all need a plumber from time to time
but we also may have as many as 1,000 options (depending on problem + geo
location).

I like pithy sayings and nice, tight analogies as much as the next guy but
this one - it just misses the mark.

~~~
moorage
Good point. I'm specifically talking about founders who are shooting for 100mm
in revenue companies (the kinds VCs would invest in). Sorry -- I thought
everyone in the silicon valley defined entrepreneurs in the same way? ;-)

